# Is there a code for ....



## Justarose (Feb 14, 2009)

Excision of left fifth proximal interphalangeal joint?

I have searched everywhere but cannot seem to make sense of this ...
Op says:" A brunner incision was made over the PIP joint. ..the flexor tendon sheath was opened just proximal to PIP joint and the checkrein ligament excised over the radial as well as the ulnar portion of the digit. Once excised the digit was able to be manipulated into full extension ...

I have 26440 for the Release of contracture of checkrein ligament - is that correct ? 

But I don't see how to code the Excision procedure he is listing .. 

thanks


----------



## lavanyamohan (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,
Kindly check if CPT 26080 is needed.
Take care.


----------



## mbort (Feb 16, 2009)

this almost sounds like a hammertoe (lacking some documentation)


----------

